# Increase in FID/LTC/LTS Applications



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

This just in from the fresh off the barracks teletype: Mass is increasing the price of the FID/LTC/LTS applications. While this does not affect law enforcement officers (our fee stays at $25), I find this to be excessive to John Q Citizen, who has every right to bear arms. I still don't see any knucklehead criminals who walk in to get a gun permit for their illegal firearms. Just another form of de-facto gun prohibition...anyways here's the breakdown:
Dealers (includes gunsmiths): $100 (increased from $20)
License to sell ammo: $100 (increased from $25)
FID: $100 (increased from $25)
LTC(includes LTC for machine guns): $100 (increased from $25)
Permits to Purchase: $100 (increased from $25)
Non-Residents and Non-Resident Aliens: $100 (increased from $50)
Resident Aliens: $100 (previously not specified)
LTC for law enforcement officials or local, state, or federal government entities acting on their behalf : $25


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Christ! $75 more for an LTC... that is a bit excessive... I mean I know the Comi-wealth doesn't want anyone to have a permit... but like Killjoy said... this is only hurting the law abiding folks who don't pose a threat... :x 

another victory for the criminals handed to them by the great state of MA if you ask me... deter law abiding citizens from legally obtaining an LTC... allowing the persons illegally possessing and wielding a firearm the security of knowing that less of their victims will fire back... :evil: 

all above is IMO of course... :roll:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Now look Kids,

I know it sucks as far as $$$$. However, it is for five years and it is still wayyyyyyyy cheaper than CABLE T.V. You wanna get me going and take something to the Legislature? I can't afford to watch T.V.!!!!! I know that those folks in housing for the elderly eating cat food and oodles-of-noodles
can't either!
 

We have to be positive and realize that at least they're still letting people apply and renew. Look at Taunton............Even if you are Mary or Joe Civilian and have $100, You're still screwed!
:BM:

At least Restricted FID's and Seniors over 70 are still free!


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

mpd61 said:


> I can't afford to watch T.V.!!!!!


Ok this I can wholeheartedly agree with... cable/satellite prices suck...



mpd61 said:


> We have to be positive and realize that at least they're still letting people apply and renew.


The simple fact that I have to be happy about the fact the MA "allows" us to exercise our 2nd amendment rights is something that pushes me over the edge... :BM: where as I do agree with you that it could be worse... I do believe it should be a whole lot better....


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

I did read that the Taunton chief was told he could not suspend the processing of LTC applications by the selectmen. Although, there is a FOUR month back log!

What kills me is I've been waiting to get an appointment for my renewal. Every day they had for the passed two weeks didnt work with my schedule. Now, I get to pay $75 more when I finally get in!


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Killjoy... do you know if this is effective immediately?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Effective immediately, according to the teletype.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

It is, when I went to pick up my LTC A in Worcester; they had the new prices posted on the wall! It shocked me; I was like :crazy: 
Just ordered mine in the nick of time; well I'll have it on monday they say after waiting for 2 months. :evil:


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Not this will make any of us feel better but I have been told that a new design/look for FID and LTC permits is coming. Something about meeting federal starndars for ID's. They say they will be a little smaller and made like our new drivers lisence. I am not holding my breath.


----------



## DC813 (Jul 5, 2003)

You guys are absolutely right, this is a ridiculous burden on regular citizens to have to pay. I wish the commonwealth would use all this extra energy/money they will have now to actually give suspects the minimum one year in the clink like the law says......the year that no one gets except regular citizens who let their permit expire I suspect? 

I agree wholeheartedly with the last postings, this is a form of passive agressive anti-gun manueveriing (as if there isn't enough right now in this state, you need to spend 2 hours studying chapter 140 everytime you want to go to the range to make sure your doing everything right, and not committing a felony by mistake.)


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Does the PO price count for Aux. PO's as well??

Scott


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

sapd324 said:


> Does the PO price count for Aux. PO's as well??


No we have to pay triple the amount. 
$25 for the license
$25 for the Chief of the department
& $25 for the State tropper to deny it.

:lol:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Or for the stateies to have my file sitting up there for 6 weeks 
Why do they have to be so damn slow?

Scott


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

wow that stinks....pretty soon we might have to put our LTC app on a Lay-Away plan. But i guess $100 is still worth it for a 5 year license. 

By the way, anyone know any Firearms instructors in the New Bedford area that teach the NRA basic pistol course out of their house or dept. for a cheap price? My friend wants an LTC in new bedford and doesnt want to pay the $100 NRA fee for the course and would rather have it done privately. Thanks


----------

